# Gaming forum?



## Ardamir the Blessed (Dec 28, 2003)

At another Tolkien board I am a member at they have "gaming" threads (trivia and other games) inside the book forums, like we have trivia threads in the book forums here. Those games are very popular, and I am afraid that people go rather to them and post than the actual book discussions. I don't want that to happen here. Perhaps it would be an idea to create a Gaming forum, where all trivia and other gaming threads are kept so that they don't affect the book discussions?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

I really don't think the Quizzes interfere too much with each fora. I don't know where you got the idea that "...I am afraid that people go rather to them and post than the actual book discussions..." from, people don't go into certain books discussion because they don't want to, not because of a active participation in the a certain quiz. The Quiz doesn't deter any posting, IMO, and a lot of people can obtain a lot of interesting information, even more so then can be gained from a discussion on the Books. (Still wondering if anyone will beat my run of 3 unanswerable questions in the HoF Quiz, could have been 4 if it wasn't for Nóm ).

Each quiz is relevant to each for, the questions in the Silmarillion involve questions from the 'Published Silmarillion' and the same for 'The Hobbit' and 'The Lord of The Rings' questions. 'The Hall of Fire' quiz seems to have developed into a quasi-HoME quiz.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 28, 2003)

I understand your concern Herendil, but the membership of TTF is so mature IMO that the respective Quizzes do not hinder discussion at all. 
Yeah Inder, it has 'evolved' into a quasi-HoME quiz.. Which isn't a terribly good tihng as only a handful of members actively participate in that Quiz anymore..  
But what the HoF Quiz is is just a sort of collective trivia-game, with questions from all of Tolkien's published works.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 29, 2003)

While I do not think the Quiz threads hinder discussion, I do like the idea of them having their own forum... a place where all games like trivia and quotable quotes belong.

Back during my short time as a mod I mentioned this, and I wanted to move the games into Bag End but yet that wasn't the correct forum and some disagreed with me doing it.

The big arguement against this idea seems to be "But they are educational!"... the disagree lies in the fact that I do not think the criteria for a thread being in the book forum should be that it is educational, but rather that it is discussion.

Anyhow I think they are okay were they are at but I'd rather them all be together in a gaming forum if only because I like the idea of the book forums containing nothing but discussion.



Lantarion said:


> Yeah Inder, it has 'evolved' into a quasi-HoME quiz.. Which isn't a terribly good tihng as only a handful of members actively participate in that Quiz anymore..


I see no problem with this either especially since there was made trivia for LotR, The Hobbit, and The Silmarillion. 

Btw Inder... if I had been around before, and known what you were aiming for, I would have stopped you before you got to three


----------

